# 1 week out to photoshoot - 6% body fat *VIDEO*



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

feel free to make fun of my winter cap


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well u certainly look ripped mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You are in good shape.But that winter cap is the least of your worries.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> You are in good shape.But that winter cap is the least of your worries.


right, i have so many other problems, tell me about it mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

your in great shape 6% is low,,how tall are you and how much you weigh atm?


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

mal said:


> your in great shape 6% is low,,how tall are you and how much you weigh atm?


175cm 82.5kg


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

TitanBiceps said:


> feel free to make fun of my winter cap


i so wish i was you xxx


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

TitanBiceps said:


> right, i have so many other problems, tell me about it mate


I'm winding you up mate I find your videos amusing that's all!Undeniable you have a very aesthetic physique,do you get chatted up a lot?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking in top shape mate even with the silly hat! In all honesty though your physique is what I aspire to look like, great job.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i got to about 9% this summer just past, defo going for 6% summer coming lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

You get so ****ing lean???? Do you eat paper and drink water for ever and have ADHD??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

whats the best or most available and accurate way to measure your whole body bf%? i think those calipers you buy to read off a chart are sh*te


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> 175cm 82.5kg


thats light,,you got a show coming up?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Soooo jealous. I'd do anything to look half as good as that.... a quarter even.

Much respect for the all effort you've obviously put into it. Wow.


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

i used a 3000$ machine at a bodybuilding event to measure my BF.. those clippers are chit.

not a show, a shooting, i don't find any good natural bodybuilding shows here in germany, they are all a joke ..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Very good mate, you've worked hard. :thumb:

Now get rid of the wooly hat!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking in great condition. Those slam dunks have done the trick!

Seriously though, well done!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

good conditioning bro.. well done.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

any diet tips


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

legs?


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

bongon95 said:


> legs?






























some more pics:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

great job hard work does pay off


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

when will it be my turn?


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

TitanBiceps said:


> feel free to make fun of my winter cap


great physique. props


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Man you look insane great genetics


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks everybody


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

what gear did you use during cut?


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

i'm natural


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

good man,Im happy for you,


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking very good....nice one. :thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

How much strength did you have to sacrifice to get that lean natty mate?


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking awesome dude, keep up the hard graft; )


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> How much strength did you have to sacrifice to get that lean natty mate?


not much, but due to some shoulder pain i am not going heavy any way. but i maintained most of my strength, maybe lost like 10-15%.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

great work, not many on here would belive your natty but if you are awesome


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> great work, not many on here would belive your natty but if you are awesome


it's ok i'm used to it, can't admit something that i have not done, i'm not someone to hide anything in fact i would proudly say if was so. especially on smaller circles and forums like this. no shame in that.

p.s but maybe one day who knows


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

TitanBiceps said:


> it's ok i'm used to it, can't admit something that i have not done, i'm not someone to hide anything in fact i would proudly say if was so. especially on smaller circles and forums like this. no shame in that.
> 
> p.s but maybe one day who knows


if youve achieved that natural you could achieve much more on gear mate i would deffo have a think about it depends on your goals tho


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## jonesba03 (Oct 25, 2012)

**** me... Right I'm off back to my cave where I shall stay because I will never get anywhere as ripped and lean as you haha!!


----------



## TitanBiceps (Sep 18, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> if youve achieved that natural you could achieve much more on gear mate i would deffo have a think about it depends on your goals tho


trust me mate if i had a dime for each time i thought about it i would be rich by now 

i'm thinking of doing a steroid cycle though when i get older, or "hormonal therapy" as they call it.


----------

